# please pray for baby girl LuLu



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's been sometime since I have made a thread, seems life has led me away for a time, but I have never forgotten how much love I get from you, and all the prayers we have shared for one another, I come tonight with a heavy heart and tears, I need your prayers for a precious little maltese girl I have fell in love with, her name is Lulu, she belongs to my friend Bonnie who owns a doggy bouquet store, my dh and I are there shopping once or twice a week, little LuLu is from Korea, she is just the most precious baby girl:wub: she weighs 3lbs, I always get to hold her and love on her and have fallen so in love with her, two weeks ago a lady came in the store and was holding LuLu, she held her with one hand and held her above her head:w00t: and dropped her onto the wood floor:crying they arien't sure if it was a accident because the lady kept saying she didn't drop her, but others so what happened) she fell on her back:crying: she is fighting for her little life, :crying: today I went to see my precious LuLu, she isn't doing well:crying: her mommy Bonnie and I just hugged and cryed, please remember little LuLu and Bonnie in your prayers, if she makes it through the weekend, Tuesday she will have surgery, she is a little fighter:crying:I love that baby girl please pray for her, I just can't bear seeing Bonnie and LuLu in so much pain. I know it's a act of faith to believe in miracles, many of you have witnessed them, please remember little LuLu, I'm believing in God's touch on her life. Thanks


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! I will pray for Lulu. What was someone doing holding a little fluff above their head? What a horrible thing to happen!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

How horrific!!! That makes me so sad. Poor little LuLu and her Mommy.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

That is sooo tragic! I will certainly pray for her and your friend toorayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula I agree with you in prayer for God's grace and healing for this little one.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I physically jolted when I read what you wrote. I cannot believe that someone would hold a little one up so high. These little ones can easy squirm out of people's arms. How horrifying and heartbreaking. :smcry: I'm praying for little Lulu. I can't even imagine how her mom feels. I hope the surgery will work.:crying:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no. What a horrible thing to happen. I will most certainly keep Lulu and Bonnie in my prayers.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh my god.....what a tragic story. Prayers, hugs and love to LuLu and her mom.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How terrible. Thoughts and prayers for Lulu and her mom, and you. :grouphug:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that! I nearly passed out when I read that the lady held poor little Lulu over her head-- what was she thinking?? I will definitely be praying for Lulu. I hope the Lulu's mommy found out the name of the lady and the witnesses, and makes the lady pay for the vet bills. She IS responsible!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

OMG what a sad accident...I will keep her and you in my prayers. Dear Lord please let little Lulu make it through this week so she can make it to surgery..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How horrible!! I hope and pray Lulu is OK.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am hoping with all my heart that little LuLu will recover and be fine. But, I am not as nice as other SM member, because I want to get that idiot human in my hands and throw her up in the air and let her fall on the floor. I am telling you that if somebody did that to MiMi, I would rip that person to shreds with ....never mind. Please, please Fairymaltmother, shed your grace and protection on dear little LuLu.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry to hear this. That poor sweet girl LuLu. This is so sad! :smcry:Little LuLu and her mommy are in my prayers. Please keep us posted. :crying:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I knew I could count on you, I told Bonnie I would ask for prayer for LuLu on sm. 
Apparently the lady has been in the store a few times with her husband, but hasn't been back since this happened, I can't call it a accident, what was she thinking:angry: I hold LuLu everytime I am in the store, LuLu is one of the lover babies:wub: she always snuggled into my neck:wub: never tryed to skirm out of my arms or my husbands, I just don't understand why the lady had to hold her up with one hand:blink:
I wish you could meet LuLu, she looks alot like Cozy, Brit's baby.
I am believing for a healing, once she is better I will get a picture of her, you will fall in love with her just like I have.
Bonnie is devastated, she has spent hundreds of dollars at the vets and the big amount will come soon. I think she should call the lady and ask her to pay the vet bills also


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It may be that I over-react, but I think that person, who I will not refer to as a "lady" should pay the whole vet bill. Is it an accident when a total moron treats a tiny dog like she could fly? I had better shut up. I would be in prison right now if that happened to MiMi.

I guess my anger won't help, but I hope that my sincere well wishes and loving thoughts for dear LuLu will help. I will hold that sweet baby in my heart and wish with everything I have that she will spring up and be well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG what a stupid careless thing to do. Poor Bonnie,what she is going through watching this happen to her little Lulu.

It wasn't an accident it was pure stupidity...


Praying for Bonnie and Lulu, keep us posted...


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Paula, I'm so sorry that this happened to Lulu, I have added her to my prayers, and asked all my friends to add her to their prayers, as well. I am horrified to hear what this woman did, and regardless of her intentions I think Bonnie has every right to ask her to pay the vet bills (it's the least she can do). The fact that the woman hasn't been back in the store (and had been there previously) is horrible, how could she not check on Lulu's condition after what she did? For now, though, I'll keep all my thoughts positive and focus on Lulu's recovery.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

:crying:What a sad, sad story. Lulu and Bonnie are in my prayers.rayer: My guess is that the woman who did this hasn't been back to the store is because she know's she is responsible and can't face up to what she did. It's because of stories like this that we are very cautious about who we will allow to hold Bella.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

That is awful. I am so sorry. I will say prayers for little Lulu


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for sweet LuLu!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry! praying for Lulu!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am horrified! Praying for little LuLu.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Any word on Lulu? Still praying! rayer:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I am hoping with all my heart that little LuLu will recover and be fine. But, I am not as nice as other SM member, because I want to get that idiot human in my hands and throw her up in the air and let her fall on the floor. I am telling you that if somebody did that to MiMi, I would rip that person to shreds with ....never mind. Please, please Fairymaltmother, shed your grace and protection on dear little LuLu.


 
The other 1/2 of my Gemini personality agrees with your thoughts completely :thumbsup:. Sending love and a healing prayer for the little sweety.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying she is doing better today.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for sweet LuLu.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Poor sweet LuLu. She will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Such sad news, I pray Lulu will make it. Poor Bonnie, I can understand she must be beside herself with worry.

I think she has a right to take this thoughtless lady to Small Claims Court for damages; I think she'd win.

Praying for Lulu and Bonnie......


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on Lulu, We're all praying for good news..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - any word today?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Checking in on Lulu. God Bless Her!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lulu is in my prayers too. I just can't believe how sad this is


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Me too....I was checking for an update.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it's 9:28AM here, haven't heard any news, as soon as I find out how she made it through the night I will post, I had a restless night, prayed many times God's hand on LuLu, and rest for Bonnie. My spirit is lifted when I read your posts, just knowing you are praying for little LuLu brings tears to my eyes.
I love you all:heart:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

prayers and hugs for Lulu .


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I first saw this post last night and literally let out a scream when I read it. I cannot for the life of me understand why someone would be so careless and do something to horrible to a little Malt. I have been and will continue to pray that little Lulu comes through her operation. That Lady who did this is lucky that it was not my dog since I would be looking all over for her. Sorry to ramble on but this is just too infuriating to know what happend.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sorry to read about little Lulu  
sending tones of prayers her way :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm just seeing this now and I can't believe this has happened, like some of the others have said....I physically jumped when I read your words! 

What a horrible, horrible thing to happen! I pray that little LuLu can hang in there. This hit me especially because a (non-dog) friend of mine was holding Ava last night and let her jump off her lap onto the hard floor! :w00t: I freaked out at that!!!!!!! :angry::w00t:

My heart aches for you, your friend Bonnie and little Lulu.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> I'm just seeing this now and I can't believe this has happened, like some of the others have said....I physically jumped when I read your words!
> 
> What a horrible, horrible thing to happen! I pray that little LuLu can hang in there. This hit me especially because a (non-dog) friend of mine was holding Ava last night and let her jump off her lap onto the hard floor! :w00t: I freaked out at that!!!!!!! :angry::w00t:
> 
> My heart aches for you, your friend Bonnie and little Lulu.


 
Pat, my heart stopped when you said Ava jumped off your friends lap:blink:, I don't understand why people arien't more careful:angry:

Little LuLu is abit stronger this afternoon, she actually can stand for a minute or two, yesterday she could hardly hold her head up:smcry: I told Bonnie we are all praying for precious LuLu, she said she thought that might be why LuLu is stronger today, I told her I KNEW THAT WAS WHY SHE IS STRONGER
I made another thread with a picture of LuLu, it makes your prayers more personal when you have a visual. I can't thank you enough for caring for this precious baby girl, she is soooooooo special


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending out more prayers and good thoughts for Lulu, she is precious Paula. I saw her photo in the other thread. It would just break your heart.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> It may be that I over-react, but I think that person, who I will not refer to as a "lady" should pay the whole vet bill. Is it an accident when a total moron treats a tiny dog like she could fly? I had better shut up. I would be in prison right now if that happened to MiMi.
> 
> I guess my anger won't help, but I hope that my sincere well wishes and loving thoughts for dear LuLu will help. I will hold that sweet baby in my heart and wish with everything I have that she will spring up and be well.


Paula, I am just reading your thread about precious little LuLu. You know me, and know I have a good heart and that I try not to say negative things about others ... but, I have to agree with Sylvia's thoughts about this woman. And, I, too, had been thinking the same thing as Sylvia ... I could not refer to that person as a "lady"

I am praying for precious LuLu to recover from this terrible fall.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- what a terrible tragedy. I'm sending prayers to our Heavenly Father that Lulu will be able to withstand the surgery and recover completely from it. Dear Lord, please keep holding little Lulu in your hands and guide the surgeons to help heal her. Our Father, please keep her from suffering, and if it is Your Will to take her back to be with you, please, I beg you to take her quickly and don't let her suffer. I ask this in the name of Jesus Christ, our Lord. Amen


----------

